# Oh no, Davey P is joining the Smart Watch Revolution...



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, I guess it had to happen sooner or later, I've only gone and ordered myself a bleedin' Smart Watch... :swoon:

This was a bit of an impulse buy, I saw an advert on Facebook and clicked the link (as you do) "just out of interest"......... :whistling: I wasn't expecting to be impressed, and I'm not generally a fan of smart watches, but whooah hang on a minute, this bad boy actually looks pretty good :laughing2dw: It's not a massive investment at just under 40 quid ($49.99), so if it's crap I haven't lost much. I also had a few quid in my PayPal account already, from selling some Hugo Boss bracelet links on ebay a few days ago, so in total it's costing me around £26-ish.

So, who wants a peek at it? Here's the link:

https://nancystore.us/products/radiance-a3-frontier-smartwatch-bluetooth-50-off-today

I've gone for the Radiance A3 Pro, and if it turns out to be half as good as it looks on their website I'll be... er.... amazed!

All comments welcome, as always :tongue:


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

That looks rather smart mate, it is somewhat of a surprise you buying one though :laugh:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Why doe this not surprise me.


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

:bullshitter:


----------



## Leberkäse (Feb 11, 2017)

You are going to look a complete nut ball talking to your wrist. Oh hang on a minute ha ha .


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

"Built for a pioneering spirit, to take adventures as they come"

Oh I see. Catch you on the trail. :laughing2dw: :thumbsup:










@Davey P I would be most grateful for your appraisal, as my wife could/should have one of these. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

@Davey P

Go to Gaol.

Go directly to Gaol.

Do not pass Go.

Do not collect any money at all :tongue:

,


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Can I enter my name now for the future raffle draw you will be doing :laugh:


----------



## Say (Jul 21, 2017)

I like it daveyp, suits you sir. :thumbsup:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Radiance? As in spending too much time out in the sun? That explains it - you've got heat stroke Davey and made a mindless purchase! Take a cold shower immediately. :tongue: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

That's nice. I could have been tempted if I didn't already own a LG Smartwatch! Of course you will need an attractive background on it like mine. :laughing2dw: :thumbsup: :king:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I won`t be getting one as I strongly suspect that if I did I`d very soon be reaching for a large hammer


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Davey P said:


> Well, I guess it had to happen sooner or later, I've only gone and ordered myself a bleedin' Smart Watch... :swoon:


 You should buy one where you can return it. Part of the value proposition is if the watch works well with your mobile, and has features you can use. I tried the Samsung S3 Gear Frontier, and found some good things and bad. I returned it for full refund 5-6 weeks later (viva Costco!).

*Good:*



Easy review of new messages, email


Easy to briefly answer some SMS, but typing on the watch face quickly wore down my patience


Configurability, I could make the Music interface pop up with a double-tap of the button, and even if the Google Play Music app on my mobile had fallen off the notification area (allows restarting), the watch would remember the music queue, and start playing ... even an hour later


Very easy to check weather, incoming call info


Continued working ok when "untethered" from the phone (i.e. phone left in car while I shopped); the Pebble I tried a few years ago failed this miserably, if I just went to the loo the watch lost its custom face and stopped getting information


Wireless charging on their dedicated base. A smaller version of the Samsung S3 Gear watch at Costco comes with an extra base (e.g. for the office another room of the house, traveling).


Battery life. With some power saving features, it'd go 2-3 days at least on a charge.


*Bad*



Doesn't run Google Maps natively, had to use an inferior Samsung alternative. 


1-2 other apps wouldn't work with the Google/Android standard, I'd have to install and adopt a Samsung alternative (usually inferior); based on this the next I'll try will be an Android Wear model from LG or Huawei perhaps, using native Google apps to integrate with my native Google phone


This includes voice search/command, it did not tie in with Google Assistant (like my phone, Google Home devices, etc), it was Samsung's (lame) voice assistant substitute. I tried it for 10 mins before writing it off.


Sometimes buzzed and notified me of trivial concerns


Size. It was big, but at least took my conventional 22mm straps. I tried several, only the nylon RAF style straps were comfy. All others hardly fit under a cuff. :taz:


Lots of information I had no interest in reviewing or reading


Big issue: the Android app from Samsung on the Google Play Store would not be installed on my 2013 Nexus 5 phone. Min. version of Android req'd is 4.3, my 5 is running 6.0.1, but the Play Store said it was incompatible. I contacted Samsung, they refused to help or even answer what the problem was. REFUSED. :nono: So I sideloaded the app from an APK mirror site, it installed and ran fine. If I hadn't had techie skills, I'd have been out of luck unless I bought a new phone. :sign_wtf: Have to buy a new phone to use a watch?!


So as you can see, these things can be tricky, and easily disappoint. If you use an iPhone, the iWatch looks superb, great value and probably all it's knocked up to be.


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

I had one of the Apple watches didn't like it moved it on pretty quickly. I just want my watch to tell the time. And if I'm honest preferably without telling me the date... I have my phone for emails and messages and all the other stuff a Smart Watch does. But different strokes different blokes...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Addendum: @Davey P, the pics of that "Radiance A3 Pro" look EXACTLY like the Samsung S3 Gear Frontier, right down to the screens and the rubber strap (mine included two point ends for sizing). I suspect this is a knock-off. Proceed with caution.

*https://www.costco.com/Samsung-Gear-S3-Frontier-Smartwatch.product.100389882.html
https://www.costco.com/Samsung-Gear-S3-Classic-Silver-Smartwatch.product.100411267.html*








(Radiance A3 Pro)







(Samsung S3 Gear Frontier)








(Radiance A3 Classic)







(Samsung Gear S3 Classic


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Chromejob said:


> Big issue: the Android app from Samsung on the Google Play Store would not be installed on my 2013 Nexus 5 phone.


 Doesn't the reviewer know it's 2018

Five years in technology is like five years in dog life........... 35 years + about a hundred.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Noob101 (Mar 24, 2017)

I have nothing against smartwatches just never found one that really interested me.... I don't think I would use any of the functions beyond what a basic fitness tracker would provide (not that I use a fitness tracker now anyway). I always have my phone on me because I use it A LOT for my day job so I can't afford to be without it for long (and my eBay business is all on there!).

I think one day if a watch can someone replace a smartphone this might be an option for me. Until then I will stick with the old brick in my pocket.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Allegedly Nancy store is based in the US, but I can't find a physical address. Allegedly they have employees who've worked at Amazon, Google, Microsoft, Nokia. But their Contact Us page has some bad misspellings:



> If you have questions or concerns then please do not hesitate to get in contact with us. Simply submit your inquiry below, we try hard to reply to all messages within 24 hours (except weekends and bank holidays).
> 
> We would love to *here* from you, contact us on:
> 
> *Emali:*[email protected]


 :sign_wtf: Yeah, send them an emali with any quastions.

Their Facebook page lists phone number +777 2345 7885, which appears to be *Kazakhstan* (+7 772 345 7885). :sign_what: BTW, they only have a three day return policy, think you can make that if it doesn't work?

Their About Us page has a nice pic of smiling, cool looking professionals.









But the image is called "leadspace_Israel_retail_team." The pic may be from a news article about a completely different company called Leadspace. It also shows up on Leadspace's careers page. They DO NOT appear to make smart watches. 









*You sure you want to buy this watch, @Davey P? :hmmm9uh: **I think you're about to get ripped off. *


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Even before I read this whole thread I thought, "yuk". Cancel if you can Davey. It looks like it is going to disappoint. Sorry, dude.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for all your positive and encouraging comments guys :laughing2dw:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Got to be worth a punt at the price mate. Don't listen to the naysayers :laughing2dw:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

relaxer7 said:


> Got to be worth a punt at the price mate. Don't listen to the naysayers :laughing2dw:


 Wait... Whooah... There are naysayers??? I hadn't noticed, I think all this heat must have gone to my head 

As you said, it's definitely worth a punt, and I am taking the view that if it's rubbish and/or not like the description (or if it doesn't turn up at all), Paypal will give me my money back. Even if that doesn't happen, the cost is not enough to worry about :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Davey P said:


> As you said, it's definitely worth a punt,












:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

It could be old unsold samsung watches rebranded? I hope it all comes through as great value.

I don't need/want anything else beeping at me to tell me to do more work. I saw my accountant yesterday and here apple watch had ran out of power, so I showed her my 71 year old watch I was wearing and just turned the crown to top it up :laugh:

Serves her right for giving me a tonne of work to do (admittedly my fault!)


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> It could be old unsold samsung watches rebranded? I hope it all comes through as great value.


 That's more like it, a positive attitude at last, thanks mate :thumbsup: (I'm positive it won't be a Samsung, but you never know....  )


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Davey P said:


> That's more like it, a positive attitude at last, thanks mate :thumbsup: (I'm positive it won't be a Samsung, but you never know....  )


 Just for balance, if it is an old model Samsung they couldn't sell them because they were crap :naughty:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> Just for balance, if it is an old model Samsung they couldn't sell them because they were crap :naughty:


 Excellent! :laughing2dw:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Davey P said:


> Wait... Whooah... There are naysayers??? I hadn't noticed, I think all this heat must have gone to my head
> 
> As you said, it's definitely worth a punt, and I am taking the view that if it's rubbish and/or not like the description (or if it doesn't turn up at all), Paypal will give me my money back. Even if that doesn't happen, the cost is not enough to worry about :thumbsup:


 Counterfeiters and scammers are in business because of victims with this attitude. :wicked:



scottswatches said:


> It could be old unsold samsung watches rebranded? I hope it all comes through as great value.


 I doubt it, the Samsung Gear S3 is still being sold at Costco, which does not sell closeouts or discontinued models.

I appreciate that I'm branded a "naysayer" but considering that I've identified they're using stolen imagery (even their own company info photo is stolen, and they didn't even bother renaming the file, which is lazy beyond belief), it's clear you've purchased from a counterfeit outfit.

What amazes me is that they have a FB page. Maybe I shouldn't be, just another way to fleece unsuspecting victims.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Rest assured, I will keep everyone fully informed of the progress on this one :tongue:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Well, I guess it had to happen sooner or later, I've only gone and ordered myself a bleedin' Smart Watch... :swoon:
> 
> This was a bit of an impulse buy, I saw an advert on Facebook and clicked the link (as you do) "just out of interest"......... :whistling: I wasn't expecting to be impressed, and I'm not generally a fan of smart watches, but whooah hang on a minute, this bad boy actually looks pretty good :laughing2dw: It's not a massive investment at just under 40 quid ($49.99), so if it's crap I haven't lost much. I also had a few quid in my PayPal account already, from selling some Hugo Boss bracelet links on ebay a few days ago, so in total it's costing me around £26-ish.
> 
> ...


 will the new watch tell you your "blood pressure"? vin


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

vinn said:


> will the new watch tell you your "blood pressure"? vin


 Yes. Er, probably. :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Update: I've received an email to say my order is on it's way - get in! :yahoo:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

@Davey P you are no longer welcome here.

This is a "real-watches-only" SAFE SPACE! :angry:

Your intolerance and bigotry shall not divide us!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I better check the rules and make sure there are no penalties for admitting to aquiring one of these devices.... :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I better check the rules and make sure there are no penalties for admitting to aquiring one of these devices.... :laughing2dw:


 You'd better not or Big M will be having a word with you and sending her boys round










And that's definitely not a good thing.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> You'd better not or Big M will be having a word with you and sending her boys round
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just send BigM round and let her convert me... :wub:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Just send BigM round and let her convert me... :wub:


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

gimli said:


> @Davey P you are no longer welcome here.


 Nothing new there mate... :tumbleweed:

:laughing2dw:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Davey P said:


> Update: I've received an email to say my order is on it's way - get in! :yahoo:


 Hopefully the instructions don't say, "Some assembly required."

DEFinitely take pics of the unboxing. Could be interesting if you've got a "back of the truck" deal. :wicked:



Roger the Dodger said:


> I better check the rules and make sure there are no penalties for admitting to aquiring one of these devices.... :laughing2dw:


 I could be in trouble. Good thing I returned the watch to Costco. :sorry:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/118524-sunday-young-guns-post-1990/&do=embed&comment=1274851&embedComment=1274851&embedDo=findComment


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Just a quick update to this little adventure, the watch arrived today and.................... er...................... well, it's nothing like the description anyway :mad0218: :laughing2dw:

I've plugged it in to charge up, using the "non-wireless charger" (i.e. A USB cable plugged into the side of the watch, not the fancy wireless charger shown...) and I'll have a little play with it later. From what I've seen so far, it looks rubbish, and I've already applied for a refund via Paypal because it's not as described. Not even similar. Still, at least all the nay-sayers on here can say "I told you so" and to be honest I did think it was too good to be true, so I deserve everything I get, obviously.

I'll take a few pics later if I get time, but I'm a bit too busy at the moment. Believe me, you're not missing much by not seeing any pics of this one


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A wise decision Davey, there`s hope for you yet :thumbs_up:


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Davey please post pictures a sap as I need a good laugh today. :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Cyclops930 said:


> Davey please post pictures a sap as I need a good laugh today. :thumbsup:


 Well, since you asked nicely, and without any hint of sarcasm, here are a few quick pics mate, starting with the grand unboxing of the, er, high end cardboard box:



Opened to reveal the "truly premium watch"....:



And of course, a gratuitous wrist shot, in all it's glory:



To be honest, it's actually not that bad, and feels OK on the wrist. I think if I can get the screen to show the same as it looks on the box lid, with a large digital time display, I'll be happy to keep it. The closest I've got so far is this display, which is fine but the digital time is a bit small:



Needless to say, I haven't bothered trying to make any phone calls on it yet...... :laughing2dw:

All comments welcome, I'm a big strong lad so you don't need to worry about hurting my feelings :tongue:


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

I truly hope paypal give you your money back. It looks like one I paid £12 for around 3 years ago.

Forward to last year I paid £9.95 for this one which much better and you can even download watch faces for it.
























Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Cyclops930 said:


> I truly hope paypal give you your money back. It looks like one I paid £12 for around 3 years ago.


 I'm not too worried mate, it was just a bit a fun and pretty unlikely to have been a genuine offer, so I'm not surprised or angry. I've had one or two Paypal refunds in the past, so I know they are pretty good with stuff like this. I was half expecting it to look a bit like the pictures though, so that was quite disappointing :laughing2dw:


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

The very same add popped up on my face arse page and I must admit it did look to be the dogs dangleis. However my natural cynicism prevented me from going for it. If your still intent on getting one the LEMFO LF21 at £48 squids will actually look and do what the one in your advert said it would do. It's available from eBay in the UK.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Davey P said:


> ... Still, at least all the nay-sayers on here can say "I told you so" and to be honest I did think it was too good to be true, so I deserve everything I get, obviously.
> 
> I'll take a few pics later if I get time, but I'm a bit too busy at the moment. Believe me, you're not missing much by not seeing any pics of this one


 I won't say that, I can be cutting but hopefully not mean. Though I will suggest diligent monitoring of your the credit account used to pay for it. :wicked:

Looking forward to the pics. "Non-wireless charger" ... your description, or theirs? :rofl:

I'm actually curious if the watch offers some basic functionality ... BT connection to your smart phone, display of SMS messages, ability to answer SMS messages?, display of incoming phone calls, hands free answering of calls (that'd be a treat, but I wouldn't weep if it didn't), changeable faces from an app...? Could be they purloined Samsung's pics but what they're selling is another brand's innards.

I played with a Pebble a few years ago, it was nice, but not worth $US100. (For one, it lost connection with my phone when I went wandering without it, e.g. to the office WC, and then didn't reconnect promptly. I've read they tightened up their game and improved.)


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey P said:


> Well, since you asked nicely, and without any hint of sarcasm, here are a few quick pics mate, starting with the grand unboxing of the, er, high end cardboard box:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks solid enough but nothing like the Samsung Frontier ??? More like the Huawei Watch 2 Sport if anything.. I assume it is running android wear 2.0?? What will be really interesting is the battery life. A couple of days should be possible (with display set to come on with the tilt of the wrist etc)


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

odyseus10 said:


> Looks solid enough but nothing like the Samsung Frontier ??? More like the Huawei Watch 2 Sport if anything.. I assume it is running android wear 2.0?? What will be really interesting is the battery life. A couple of days should be possible (with display set to come on with the tilt of the wrist etc)


 That would be, um :whistling: ... interesting ... if the watch Davey got was actually a counterfeit of a different watch. :naughty:

Davey, you should be able to determine the OS the watch is running in Settings | About or somewhere in the menus.

Just musing ... "that 60 minute/second bezel sure comes in handy when you have the watch configured for a digital display, eh? :taunt: "


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

A quick update on the status of this one: I contacted the seller stating that the watch is nothing like the one advertised, and they have offered a full refund, BUT......... it needs to be sent back to them in China via DHL or UPS, which would cost more than the watch is worth (DHL quoted £49.99, and UPS... well, I couldn't even get as far as a quote on their website, it was just a nightmare so I gave up). I escalated the claim via the PayPal dispute centre, and they quickly found in my favour (no great surprise) and offered a full refund, HOWEVER.... it is subject to me returning the watch :mad0218:

I've replied to PayPal explaining the situation, and suggested I would accept a 50% refund if I can keep the watch. That seems like a reasonable compromise, but we'll see what happens when they get back to me. All good fun though, and a valuable lesson was learned - "Note to self: In future, DO NOT - under any circumstances - buy anything from outside of the UK" :laughing2dw:

As far as the watch goes, apart from being completely misrepresented and nothing like the one advertised, it's actually not that bad. The battery lasted about 3 days, but that was just sat on my desk without using any of the functions. I'd guess if I played with it a bit more the battery would be depleted quicker. It hasn't done anything to make me want to rush out and buy a Smart Watch though - Even one that is honestly described :tongue:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Davey P said:


> "Note﻿﻿ to self: In future, DO NOT - under any circumstances - buy anything from outside of the UK" :laughing2dw:


 Better to have tried and failed, than not tried at all! :laughing2dw:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

themysterybidder said:


> Better to have tried and failed, than not tried at all! :laughing2dw:


 This ^ makes me feel a lot better, thanks! :tongue:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Davey P said:


> This ^ makes me feel a lot better, thanks! :tongue:


 You need to try your luck buying from... :yes: :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

themysterybidder said:


> You need to try your luck buying from... :yes: :laugh:


 I think that might be what I just did............ :laughing2dw:


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Thats a ruddy shame, sorry to hear that Davey. Disappointing outcome for you...

Just go to show, if you aint smart, you dont need no 'smart' watch 

(At least, thats why I aint a gonna git one!) artytime:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Davey P said:


> I think that might be what I just did............ :laughing2dw:


 There is some comfort in that though, as at least you bought it from a pretty face. I would buy anything from Del. :biggrin:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Just a quick update to this little saga, I now have some good news. After a few messages backwards and forwards with PayPal, where they insisted the item must be returned, and I stated that it would cost more than the watch was worth, I received this message today:

*"We have concluded our investigation into your case and have decided in your favour.*

*We were able to recover $49.99 USD, and this amount has been credited to you. Please allow 5 working days for this adjustment to be posted.*

*If you are due any additional funds, we will make our best effort to recover the balance from the seller.*

*If the seller's account has insufficient funds to complete the refund owed to you, please be assured that we will take appropriate action against the seller's account, which may include limitation of the seller's account privileges."*

So I checked my PayPal balance this morning, and the full refund has been received. No harm done in the end, and I've still got a Smart Watch to play with as well... :laughing2dw:


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Davey P said:


> Just a quick update to this little saga, I now have some good news. After a few messages backwards and forwards with PayPal, where they insisted the item must be returned, and I stated that it would cost more than the watch was worth, I received this message today:
> 
> *"We have concluded our investigation into your case and have decided in your favour.*
> 
> ...


 Well worth ordering outside of the UK in that case mate!! :rofl:


----------



## Paulhodson (Jul 22, 2018)

https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/encounterstore.us

https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/encounter.store

No great surprises there, eh?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Glad to hear Paypal found in your favor. I would've said "Happy to return the watch after receiving a prepaid DHL packing label." This company clearly thrives based on people who give up after one or two messages.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Chromejob said:


> Glad to hear Paypal found in your favor. I would've said "Happy to return the watch after receiving a prepaid DHL packing label." This company clearly thrives based on people who give up after one or two messages.


 One of the messages from PayPal did state they have a new scheme where they can credit you with a contribution towards the postage, I think it was £15, but I rejected that and insisted on the full refund. Sometimes you just have to play the waiting game and not accept the first offer. As you said, they rely on a proportion of people giving up, and to be honest I was preparing to write it off as well. However, it was such an outrageous and blatant con, I just couldn't let it go in the end :biggrin: I think I ended up sending about 4 or 5 emails, so it wasn't a long drawn out process, and I'm happy with the outcome. I've only ever needed to claim from PayPal once before, and that was decided in my favour with a full refund as well, so I can't complain I guess :thumbs_up:


----------

